# Headset Bearings Specs



## Spectrum (Nov 15, 2005)

A friend of mines owns a 2002 Litespeed Siena, however he's having a problem with the headset. Can anyone give any input on a headset that's compatible with this frame set, also the bearing size and angle if such?


----------



## rmsmith (Feb 15, 2007)

That should have a Cane Creek Integrated headset. Here's the spec in PDF format:

http://www.canecreek.com/images/stories/products/headsets/man_cc_head/IS_instr_12-16-2004.pdf

See page2 of this PDF file for detail:

http://www.canecreek.com/images/stories/products/headsets/man_cc_head/cc_headsettechspecs_revc.pdf

If you need to replace the bearing set go with the IS-8, the best one.


----------

